

How Apple hides new functionality in iOS: isYoMamaWearsCombatBootsActive - oliveratkinson
https://github.com/JaviSoto/iOS7-Runtime-Headers/commit/6ccf9c4526992fec0dc414d48e4a3f7446e9822f#L10R61

======
benologist
Why resubmit this when it spent all day yesterday on the front page with
literally the exact same title which you apparently copied _from that
submission_ because it isn't on the Github page at all.

